# ScottALot's FS/FT/WTB Thread



## ScottALot

All sold.


----------



## lubo4444

Your newegg pages are not visible to me.  Not sure for others.


----------



## tremmor

Yes, i can see them.


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=80mm_logisys_fan-_-11-999-455-_-Product
Logisys 80mm Fan ^
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833180052
http://www.encore-usa.com/jm/support/ENLWI-N
Encore Adapter ^
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ooler_master_140mm_fan-_-35-103-078-_-Product
Cooler master 140mm fan ^

If they don't work, just PM me a link and I'll tell you if that's the right product or not... they were broken links for me too.

EDIT: BTW, everything is OBO.


----------



## mep916

I'm willing to part with my g skill ram, mobo and 1tb Hitachi drive. PM me with an offer if you're interested.


----------



## ScottALot

bump


----------



## ScottALot

bumpity.


----------



## funkysnair

i have a gtx 460 768mb im selling/500gig 32mb hard drive/windows 7 home premium 64/32bit retail that i have been using since release

im sure the drive is a barracuda but ill check

the gpu is fully boxed in mint condition, was going to sli 2 cards but im changing my direction and selling all my pc
pm with offers and if there good enough ill post some pics in here with my sig next to them to keep it legit


----------



## ScottALot

I'm interested in the drive and OS, but I think I'm going to wait for the next gen of GPUs actually.


----------



## ScottALot

anyone else?


----------



## ScottALot

buuuump


----------



## wolfeking

I may be interested in the HDD and OS. 

PM me with your prices.


----------



## ScottALot

I'm not selling HDDs or the OS if that's what you're asking... those are in the WTB section.


----------



## ScottALot

added games


----------



## ScottALot

bump.


----------



## ScottALot

Completely revamped the sale. I still have the other items, but they're not as important to sell as these are... want to make an early move on Bulldozer so I can finally be one of the first to get something


----------



## JareeB

having any pics of the case?


----------



## Rit

You Got'z A PM'zor!


----------



## etzelr1990

Do the prices include shipping?


----------



## ScottALot

To an extent, yes, they include shipping. I don't have a dollar-point in mind, but if the shipping price/item price ratio is too high, I might have to charge for shipping.


----------



## ScottALot

There's interest in the PSU, just FYI.


----------



## JareeB

pm sent!


----------



## ScottALot

Heatsink and PSU Sold, update OP in a bit.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> Heatsink and PSU Sold, update OP in a bit.



did you get my pm?


----------



## ScottALot

I think so. I replied to one of them, I'm assuming that was the one you're talking about.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> I think so. I replied to one of them, I'm assuming that was the one you're talking about.



yup


----------



## Troncoso

Is the 955 still available?


----------



## ScottALot

Sure is, shoot me a PM.


----------



## ScottALot

OCZ PSU - Sold
Xigmatek Dark Knight - Sold


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> OCZ PSU - Sold
> Xigmatek Dark Knight - Sold



still waitin for it damnit lol, what is going on with ups this month?


----------



## ScottALot

WTF It's not there? ... time for me to grab the phone.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> WTF It's not there? ... time for me to grab the phone.



yeah dude, im sure our weather has been that crapy this month for it to take along a** time.


----------



## JareeB

still not here what the **** is going on!


----------



## Rit

JareeB said:


> still not here what the **** is going on!



x2


----------



## ScottALot

I have the slips right here, if they don't come next week... I'll stick my hand in boiling water to get angry for the shipping guys.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> I have the slips right here, if they don't come next week... I'll stick my hand in boiling water to get angry for the shipping guys.



if they dont come by wedsday im going to my ups store and throwing my old heatsink along with a rock throw the damn window.


----------



## JareeB

the heatsink looks really nice thanks, did you even use it?

edit: whats with the "i am a crab thing?"


----------



## ScottALot

}={'_'}={
I am a crab.

Yes, I used the heatsink. I shot some compressed air at it before shipping it off so it looked real nice for ya! Glad you liked it. The note was just something I thought of randomly, I gave one to Rit, too. You should scan it and show everyone how random it is haha.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> }={'_'}={
> I am a crab.
> 
> Yes, I used the heatsink. I shot some compressed air at it before shipping it off so it looked real nice for ya! Glad you liked it. The note was just something I thought of randomly, I gave one to Rit, too. You should scan it and show everyone how random it is haha.



alright i will later tonight haha


----------



## Rit

Package came today  *Puts away GPS and Deer Rifle*


----------



## JareeB

Rit said:


> Package came today  *Puts away GPS and Deer Rifle*



nice how was ur crab?


----------



## Rit

I don't have crabs... apparently to him I'm normal.


----------



## ScottALot

Yes, you're normal because you don't have crabs 
It was like 11:00 at night and I had 4 note sheets out, two for your addresses and two that I didn't know what to do with. I improvised.


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> Yes, you're normal because you don't have crabs
> It was like 11:00 at night and I had 4 note sheets out, two for your addresses and two that I didn't know what to do with. I improvised.



dont waste a tree haha(lol f the trees)


----------



## ScottALot

Scan it scan it!!!


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> Scan it scan it!!!



fugde okay lol

here: (picture is with a crapy iphone 4g on crappy at@t


----------



## Rit

Grobble Grobble, noisy PSU, Grobble Grobble...


----------



## JareeB

Rit said:


> Grobble Grobble, noisy PSU, Grobble Grobble...



dang, i dont know how noisy my new hs is havent installed it yet


----------



## Rit

Time to break out the deer rifle and GPS again.


----------



## ScottALot

It's noisy? It was never very noisy for me...


----------



## JareeB

did ya see the picture


----------



## Rit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfqEOfMKepk


----------



## ScottALot

What the f***? It was working fine when I sent it out, I even tested it! It boots the system up, right? Maybe a screw is loose on the fan, but I'd contact OCZ first. I didn't register the product, so I think it doesn't have to be me that contacts them.

EDIT: Yes, I saw the picture


----------



## JareeB

ScottALot said:


> What the f***? It was working fine when I sent it out, I even tested it! It boots the system up, right? Maybe a screw is loose on the fan, but I'd contact OCZ first. I didn't register the product, so I think it doesn't have to be me that contacts them.
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I saw the picture



lol at the picture not the psu


----------



## ScottALot

bumpity


----------



## ScottALot

Uploaded pics


----------



## ScottALot

Updated OP with RAM kit.


----------



## Rit

Are you up for trading?


----------



## ScottALot

For which item?


----------



## Mark4_4

would you ship the RAM to the UK cos I've got a creeper avatar  (ill pay the extra postage) well it depends on how much it is :/ my post code is pl21 0uq check how much it is to send if your ok with it )


----------



## Dystopia

Wow, that threw me off...


----------



## ScottALot

Mark4_4 said:


> would you ship the RAM to the UK cos I've got a creeper avatar  (ill pay the extra postage) well it depends on how much it is :/ my post code is pl21 0uq check how much it is to send if your ok with it )



What?


----------



## ScottALot

bumpity


----------

